# Dynamat Hoodliner



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

Has anyone installed Dynamat's Hoodliner kit? I am removing the stock hoodliner and would like to install Dynamat's hoodliner kit. I did a search and found methods for removing plastic retainer pins, but no info on installation of replace hoodliner material. Dynamat installs with an adhesive and has a silver reflective surface for heat issues. Any thoughts?


----------

